# Too cute



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm looking at knitting patterns to make kind've a little chest for a friend's baby - full of clothes and other knits...

Isn't this one of the cutest teddy bears?  (I know, I know - I'm pathetic  )  Now all I have to do is make sure that baby is a little girl :lol:

Why do I have this overwhelming sense that this baby is going to have waaaaay too many stuffed toys? 

I'm also looking at this guy:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 15, 2010)

Awww. Those are both so cute.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Good - A mom who approves...I never know if the stuff I choose is as cute as I think it is ...


----------



## Murray (Feb 15, 2010)

Those are too cute Jazzey! Nothing wrong with having too many stuffed toys. They are definitely a good thing in my book.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you, Murray. I have to stop searching the internet for patterns or we're going to be approaching ridiculous numbers.  I keep hearing "oh", "aww" and realizing that 1)it's coming from me and 2) I'm saving pretty much every pattern I'm coming accross.  :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the other thing I'm making.  I talked to a friend of mine who said this was the best thing she ever had when her children were infants...Knitting Pattern For Zip Up The Back Hooded Baby Sweater


----------



## Murray (Feb 15, 2010)

They just make so many adorable patterns for kids things don't they? I have a few books with the cutest toys and sweaters to make for little ones. I have so many pages bookmarked because everything looks so cute. I can't ever seem to narrow down my selections. Too bad my knitting skills leave a lot to be desired, oh well.

I think it is fantastic that you want to shower this little one in cute little handmade items. That is so wonderful!


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Murray. 

I have the same problem with baby patterns - everything looks too darn cute not to make it. :blush:  I will narrow the scope a little though - the baby is due in May...

I also love the baby hats with the ribbons.  Oh, and the little booties....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

Right. I'm outta here!

At least put a sign on the door saying, "Warning! Discussing cute knitting patterns!" or something.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey - who invited you in here anyway???  The title is "too cute" - that should have been a dead ringer...And yet, here you are?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

I assumed the title referred to me, of course.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow...Les Ch?teaux en Espagne, Dr. Baxter (i.e.:keep dreaming  )


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys are so funny  I think all t he items you chose are lovely.  Now i am jealous you can knit as well as cook wow.  Lucky baby to be.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, Violet. :hug:  Learning to knit is actually quite easy...


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 15, 2010)

I used to be able to crochet and knit but just forgot everything  I tried to pick it up again but just couldn't do it weird.  I knitted my sister and husband a sweater once but can't do anything now  It takes concentration i guess i don't  have now.


----------

